# Damn...just damn...



## Guest (Feb 19, 2006)

Some say a picture is worth a thousand words...










...I can only think of one :tonqe:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Here are 2 more for ya :lol: :lol:



















Although, I feel the same about Kelly Hu


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2006)

Wow! artyman:


----------



## BerettaMan (Feb 4, 2006)

Where is she hiding her Beretta?? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2006)

BerettaMan said:


> Where is she hiding her Beretta?? :lol:


----------

